# One for the Techs



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Ah yes, the &#@$%*^) SVT. It's the best bass amp I've ever heard and the worst amp I've ever had the pleasure(?) to work on. Since I can't lift it onto the bench, it stays on the floor. The newer ones I find to be very solid in design, just tube problems that can lead to ancillary damage and cracked solder joints from vibration mostly, a few other niggling things like input jacks on PCB boards, common with many other newer amps. This one was particularly vexing but it's rocking again!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When, oh when will it be possible to make transformers out of aluminum or magnesium, eh?

One of these days, you'll be able to go to Gold's Gym, or some similar place, and guys will be bragging about being able to bench-press two power transformers attached to each end of a bar.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

If there are ICs on the PCB, the ESD from the carpet can kill/weaken them.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

My wife wouldn't let me put it on her good hardwood so I managed to dig up a board. It matters not as I'm too old to be scared of tribocharging.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Howdy WC.........Interesting, the orientation of the iron.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I will personally never work on one of those amps again in my entire life.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

loudtubeamps said:


> Howdy WC.........Interesting, the orientation of the iron.


What are you saying about my orientation? Ah, I get it now. I wouldn't consider it optimum looking from the outside but the windings might be at 90 degrees offset. You know the old saying: "Never judge a transformer by the bell cover."


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

My shop is in the basement so I lug each and every amp down stairs to work on them. Not fun but I have a ton of room down here SVT'S are my workout lol.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

WCGill said:


> What are you saying about my orientation? Ah, I get it now. I wouldn't consider it optimum looking from the outside but the windings might be at 90 degrees offset. You know the old saying: "Never judge a transformer by the bell cover."


R U braggin,or complainin'? Nothing personal.............the orientation comment. 

- - - Updated - - -

Nothing wrong with being 90 degrees offset .....now and then!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Due to my incessant love of repairing and restoring Hammonds, I have a modified platform wheelchair lift going to the basement....works great for SVT's, Mesa Poadstars etc. as well.



Amprepair said:


> My shop is in the basement so I lug each and every amp down stairs to work on them. Not fun but I have a ton of room down here SVT'S are my workout lol.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

nonreverb said:


> Due to my incessant love of repairing and restoring Hammonds, I have a modified platform wheelchair lift going to the basement....works great for SVT's, Mesa Poadstars etc. as well.


Pretty soon we'll all be needing one of these.......... amps or no amps. 
http://www.acornstairlifts.ca/stairlifts/curved-stair-lifts

- - - Updated - - -

Hope that dummy load doesn't melt the carpet. Did u get it singing?:stirpot:


----------

